# Hoyt Vantage Ltd



## espenrod

Those of you who already own one what are your opinions? Have you conographed it? Does anyone know of any bow shops in southern Ohio that actually has one in stock? I would hate to spend that kind of money with out putting my hands on one.

Thanks and Merry Christmas 

Eric


----------



## AKRuss

I'd be curious about the balance. At 5.2# you really don't want to have to hang a whole bunch of weight on it.


----------



## tguil

One more sort of related question. Are the accuwheels on the Ltd. the same as those from back in the 80's and 90's? Not wheel + 1/2.

Tom


----------



## Unclegus

I've not held one, but really would like to. The accuwheel in the 10 catalog looks like the old wheel. And the the wheel and a half sucked IMO, but there was a lot of guys who really liked it. I really like the looks of the LTD, but what I know from years of experience tells me there is no way this riser can be near as forgiving and shootable as what I'm shooting now. ...I'll just bite my lip, and try not to make any near 1000.oo mistakes. I'll just stay with these old cheap ass Barnsdales and hope I get to see an LTD somewhere along the line.


----------



## AKRuss

I'm going to ask my Hoyt dealer if they will put XT3500 limbs on a Contender riser which would give it an ATA of about 44" and a BH of about 8 1/2". The real question, I guess, is do they still make the longer limbs. Of course I'd also opt for the Scam & 1/2 plus cams, LOL. In any event, a long Contender appeals more to me than a long Vantage. Not sure why ...


----------



## espenrod

I am still shooting an old hoyt superstar fast flight. I just would like to upgrade but there are not many options out there.


----------



## Unclegus

You "MIGHT" get newer, but you won't get better.


----------



## RMills

espenrod said:


> Those of you who already own one what are your opinions? Have you conographed it? Does anyone know of any bow shops in southern Ohio that actually has one in stock? I would hate to spend that kind of money with out putting my hands on one.
> 
> Thanks and Merry Christmas
> 
> Eric


Just received my new LTD on Monday. Has a great axel to axel with a the smooth valley. The bow is build for fingers and not for speed, but will be one of the best finger bows on the market

Rusty Mills


----------



## RMills

tguil said:


> One more sort of related question. Are the accuwheels on the Ltd. the same as those from back in the 80's and 90's? Not wheel + 1/2.
> 
> Tom


They have accuwheels with adjustable module. Just got my new LTD on Monday-very smooth

Rusty Mills


----------



## Harperman

RMills said:


> They have accuwheels with adjustable module. Just got my new LTD on Monday-very smooth
> 
> Rusty Mills


.....Rusty....How is the back wall??...The Accuwheels look to be the same as the older design, and I'm interested to see if the back wall is soft enough to pull through a Clicker.....Thanks!........Jim


----------



## Fingerdog56

*Contender w/3500's*

AK Russ; The 3500 limbs don't have a long enough butt section to fit in the Contender limb pocket, (already tried it!) so unless they make a new 3500 limb for that pocket, we're SOL. Shot one with 3000's a couple of weeks ago w/2 under; I REALLY think it's going to work, & I've been shooting a Pro-Vantage @ 47 1/2 A/A. Hey Rusty, Congrats on your upcoming Hall of Fame induction, very well deserved!!!
Don in Madera


----------



## AKRuss

Fingerdog56, I kind of suspected the old XT3500s wouldn't fit the new sockets. Oh, well. I also suspect Hoyt no longer makes the original 3500s. I've got new-bow-itus but I don't see anything that's as good as what I have now, either Hoyt or Mathews.


----------



## ruffnek5

Anyone know of a Hoyt Vantage Ltd for sale let me know


----------



## ebutler

My LTD has a rotating module on the wheel, I think the older accuwheeels have 

three different post to to hook the string to if you want to adjust the Drawl .Mine also has a very soft wall.There is alot more adjustment on these wheels.


----------



## eric schmaus

I just ordered a new vantage LTD on Sat. March 5th. Price was 949.00.I should have it by the end of the month . I will keep you posted.Cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## Ed Bock

I have a Reflex Caribou -- wanted new limbs - XT4000's - rats - Hoyt no longer makes 'em. When I replace that Caribou - that Hoyt Vantage LTD is what I'll consider. I'll keep checking to see how everyone like it!


----------



## 2413gary

Dave Barnesdale builds XT 4000 LIMBS FOR HOYT PROTEC I think they are the same for the Caribou


----------



## AKRuss

I didn't realize Dave built Hoyt split limbs. How much do they cost?


----------



## 2413gary

$ 250.00 or $225.00 he has one set left that make about 55# on a protec xt 4000 cam & 1/2


----------



## DAVID S.

ruffneck5, I have a 2010 Vantage LTD I'd sell. 50 to 60lbs RH no 3 accuwheels, camo. Anybody interested PM me.


----------



## eric schmaus

Finally got my LTD on friday, I couldnt be happier, this thing is so nice I cant even believe it. Its a finger shooters dream! Yes, lots of $$, but worth every penny!


----------



## wchamp06

There seems to be a call for XT3500 limbs. Hoyt doesnt make them anymore. It seems to me that Hoyt could and should make them on special order since they don't have them on any of their bows anymore. I mean, how long would it take to put a set of limbs together. they should have all the equipment already. Seems like it would be part of "customer service". Heck I don't need any but would buy a set anyway, just to have them. Gerald


----------

